# Cozumel



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

We took a cruise this week (my first) and I could not help going fishing. Spur of the moment. A little costly, over $400, but you cannot take it with you and way better than the cost of a charter here. From Cozumel you need to not go very far to catch pelagic fish. They said this was a slow time, but we had hits trolling. Missed the first hit and after not much action, they probably wanted their customer to get some fish, and so we slow trolled with ballyhoo from a downrigger. So, I caught snapper (mutton I think). Next a big something. The captain, Luis, and mate, Miguel, thought it was a large grouper. Fought it for 25 minutes, Penn International 50TW, but lost it when Miguel took the line in his hands. Interestingly Miguel took the downrigger wire in his hand to feel the bites from bottom fish. My wife took a video of the 25 minutes of struggle, but I deleted it - boring to watch. Had a nice wahoo to the boat, but again the mate lost it when he took the line in his hand and wahoo decided to take off. Their was a language barrier - I only speak 6 words of Spanish. I think they thought I was an inexpereinced fisherman. This was a great trip though. Very pretty waters.

whoops, cannot seem to upload photos. Will try agan later.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

*Photos*

Here are some photos


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Mexico?? yur brave!


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Cozumel is pretty safe although the captain of the cruise ship warned us that a crew member was murdered there two weeks before.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Cozumel can be phenominal fishing, this is a little early for their peak season. Cozumel once was extremely safe, much safer than Cancun, i hope it is still safe. You rarely get a good fishing boat, booked through a Cruise, the crew knows they will never see you again


----------



## rhinofish (Jul 27, 2010)

Magic236 said:


> Cozumel can be phenominal fishing, this is a little early for their peak season. Cozumel once was extremely safe, much safer than Cancun, i hope it is still safe. You rarely get a good fishing boat, booked through a Cruise, the crew knows they will never see you again


I been on a couple of cruises, this last one I was standing at the shore excursion window trying to make up my mind. Choosed not to go, I just feel that it would be a "tourist cruise". Don't know if they could care less if you do catch fish or not.
I want to go down there somewhere and do some fishing something BAD!
Good Post!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I was there not long ago, I did not fish though. A passenger on our cruise was stabbed and robbed. We had a great time and no problems thank goodness.


----------

